# suche Freeware OPC Server



## PinkPanther32 (12 Mai 2015)

Hallo an alle, 

kennt jemand von euch einen Freeware OPC Server mit dem man mal etwas rumspielen kann, am besten auch ohne Zeitbegrenzung.
er sollte am besten einen Verbindung zu einer S7, vielleicht auch sogar zum PLC-Sim von Classic S7 und/oder TIA herstellen können.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen danke euch.

Grüße der pinke Panther


----------



## JesperMP (12 Mai 2015)

Alle diese Funktionen, und freeware, und ohne Zeitbegrenzung,*ROFL*
Das wäre schön.
Wenn du es findest dann will es auch gerne wissen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2015)

Bei iPlant von Langner ist ein OPC-Server dabei. Evtl. kommt der in Frage ...


----------



## JesperMP (12 Mai 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei iPlant von Langner ist ein OPC-Server dabei. Evtl. kommt der in Frage ...


Das musste ich sofort untersuchen.
Es steht auf der Langner Webseite:


> PowerOPC Server:
> OPC-Server für Siemens S5/S7, Anschluss über Ethernet (CP 443, CP 343, CP 1430, PN/DP)
> Der OPC-Server kann auch unabhängig von i-Plant Evolution für Fremdanwendungen genutzt werden (z.B. WinCC, InTouch, selbstgeschriebene Anwendungen, Excel). Es muss aber der Serverprozess von i-Plant Evolution laufen, damit der OPC-Server arbeitet.


Ist i-Plant freeware ?

Spass beiseite, ich denke das Ignition von Inductive Automation hat eine kostenlose OPC UA Server für Siemens S7.
https://inductiveautomation.com/products/ignitionopc/download
Ich bin interessiert von Erfahrungen von diesen OPC UA Server.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2015)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ist i-Plant freeware ?



Free im Sinne von kostenlos.
Musst halt mal die Lizenzbedingungen anschauen


----------

